# Winchester Super x 3



## stearns24

I just bought a winchester sx3 and LOVE it!! Just wondering if anyone else has shot one. The gun performs great and have been very happy with the pattern. I've only had it for about a month and have shot a lot of stuff with it already. The honker and duck hunting is just getting good down here in Northeast SD. I'm not looking to start an argument and not real interested in hearing about everyone elses different brands, just wondering about the SX3.


----------



## HonkerExpress

I just bought mine yesterday and I haven't shot it yet, but I am really looking forward to shooting it, lol. I will give you my feedback after I put a few boxes of shells through it, haha.


----------



## stearns24

If you dont mind me asking, what were they selling the gun for?? Mine is the 3 1/2 composite. Black and gun metal gray. I have shot everything from 2 3/4 pheasants loads to 3 1/2 goose loads. It has performed flawlessly!! I think you're going to be VERY happy with the gun. I actually bought mine through a buddy who has a gun license. I paid cost for my gun which was $785!!!!!!


----------



## HonkerExpress

I bought the Field version. Its the Wood 3" and I paid 775 for it. I was going to go for the Composite version, but that wood really caught my eye. I was going to get a Pattern Master for it, but I can't find one, so I am having a Drake Killer Choke put on it. I didn't want the 3 1/2" because of the problems I have seen with other 3 1/2". I got a 10 for that if I need it, haha.


----------



## stearns24

I have shot some long shots with this gun(probably further than i should even be trying) and the knock down power is unbelievable. I wouldnt even consider changing anything on it. Shoot some rounds through it out of the box(stock) and let me know what you think......


----------



## goodoldgus

I bought my SX3 about a month ago right before my first hunting trip to ND. I also have the Field model and I love the look. Even with the 28 inch barrel, it is one of the lightest 12 ga. I have ever handled. I use it exclusively for upland hunting. Put lots of shells through it in ND shooting at ringnecks and never had a problem. Paid $815 here in WI.

I thought I read in the manual that the SX3 has a new choke system that only chokes made for the SX3 should be used. You may want to check before you start using different chokes, however I could be mistaken!


----------



## HonkerExpress

Wow, I had this gun out this weekend for the final shoot on Snows-Blues/Honkers/Mallards. I couldn't be happier. It never jamed or misfired once. I meet some guys from Missouri and we had a blast. 5 of us out, and we spanked em pretty hard. We got 46 Snows/Blues, 11 Honkers, and 25 NICE Big Mallards. Wow, it was a very memorable hunt and I love the gun. I would reccomend anyone to buy one of these. They are in all regaurds AWESOME. I will hopefully be getting pictures when they get back home. They had the digital camera and they took all the pictures. Something about that Corn that just makes em crazy, lol. :beer: :beer:


----------



## stearns24

Awesome, congrats on a great hunt!!!


----------



## HonkerExpress

Pheasant hunted this weekend with my sx3, it was about 40 on saturday and about 20 some degrees on sunday, gun never stuck or miss fired once. A buddy was shooting a browning gold, his gun stuck and jammed on saturday, so you do the math on what it did on sunday. Both guns were cleaned, we cleaned each others guns on saturday night to see if there was a difference in how we cleaned them, and it didn't matter, so I love my sx3, after I shot my limit on sunday, he carried my gun and is now looking at trading in his browning gold for the sx3, my flat out opinion on the sx3 is the best gun on the market. :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Shorthair.On.Point

Are you guys still loving your guns? I am trying to buy one but I can't find anyone that has them in stock.


----------



## cedarsedge

Waht is the main diffrence between the 2 guns Dan


----------



## barrel racer

Ok guys I need some help I am about to buy my husband a Winchester Super X3 for Christmas. I do not know anything about guns but the sales man at Bass Pro asked me if I wanted the 3" or the 3 1/2". What the heck is that and what is the difference I know it cost more. This gun will be used for duck hunting will the 3" be ok. Thanks in advance!


----------



## striped1

go with the 3.5". It will cost a little bit more but it will be more versitile.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

I just purchased an X3 slug gun, 3". I have only shot 3 shells, but WOW. No recoil, smooth trigger. AWESOME, can't wait to sight it in and maybe get a bb barrel. $809+tax


----------



## barrel racer

striped1 said:


> go with the 3.5". It will cost a little bit more but it will be more versitile.


Thanks I think that is what I will do!


----------



## NDWirehair

stearns24 said:


> If you dont mind me asking, what were they selling the gun for?? Mine is the 3 1/2 composite. Black and gun metal gray. I have shot everything from 2 3/4 pheasants loads to 3 1/2 goose loads. It has performed flawlessly!! I think you're going to be VERY happy with the gun. I actually bought mine through a buddy who has a gun license. I paid cost for my gun which was $785!!!!!!


I have the MossyOak Duck Blind pattern on mine. 26" barrel, 6 3/4 lb. and the DuraTouch finish is worth mentioning. I've run everything through it from 7/8 oz. trap loads to 2 1/4 oz. 3 1/2 magnums. Not even a hiccup. $1025.


----------



## andyb

I want to get a sx3 soon. I know they don't sell 3.5 inch in wood pattern, and I don't want a black or grey synthetic. Wanted to know what the best deal you guys have seen out there on a camo version, and where you saw it.


----------



## treedaddy

I want the walnut field model, but I don't like the looks of the plastic at the butt end. Does anyone have the classic field model without the plastic spacers? From the catalog, the wood doesn't look as good in the classic field compared to the regular field model. I just don't like how the plastic looks next to the walnut stock.


----------

